# Banbury Farm, Sept 2014



## cunningplan (Sep 29, 2014)

Not sure why, but I seam to be getting a few empty buildings these days. A friend had spotted this and even though he had never been here and could not come with us as he's have a nice holiday, he didn't mind me going taking Yawningcat with me.
As the light is closing in, as soon as racing stopped we jumped into the car and headed here, about half hour later we knew we were nearby but just could not find it, my satnav had put us nearby and as normal I couldn't get google maps up on my phone. In the end yawn said, just drive up there pointing to a rough lane, I did and when we drove through a building this place appeared. It turned out empty but still worth a wander while we were there. Also like normal, we had a bit of a hard climb in only to find a easy entry point after 

Full set as normal
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157647731617850/























































































That's it!! hopefully on my next mega xplore (Coming up soon) I will have some good internals for you.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

You could of made yourself a sandwich mate  I like the tone to these


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 30, 2014)

As you said, still worth a look around


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice little find looks like a nearly started revamp project? thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely stuff as always Mr cp. .


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice one fella, what a filthy kitchen, it gave me the creeps,yuk!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Fantastic, looks a lovely old place! 
Thanks for sharing this one with us!


----------

